# pure breed?



## Stellar (Apr 12, 2017)

Hello.
A friend of mine was working in germany brought back home a gsd couple ( working line, short hair) to homeland Tunisia. after a while they had puppies but they come with white chest and white paws and some just black and tan. he gaved me this gsd puppy i called her stellar .
what I want to know is she a pure breed as my friend told me or she is not pure breed.
( my friend showed me some papers of blood line or something am no expert)

some people even told me that she is not a gsd at all.

I have done some research on google and I read about the white gene .

thanks in advance


----------



## Dracovich (Feb 24, 2017)

It's not common for a black and tan to have much white on their chest, usually minimal if at all. Black shepherds more often have a white blaze. I have never seen a purebred with white toes.

I would say no she is not purebred, she also looks very small, how old is she?


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

I know a purebred GSD with a white sock, and white toes aren't all that rare, especially in German show lines. Didn't stop the owner from showing and breeding him, either. She just dyed the foot with tea before showing!

Also, a very well-known American showline had a large white patch on his chest, and passed it on to many ASL dogs:
Proven Hill's Banker of Altana

I'd have DNA testing done to be sure, though.


----------



## Stellar (Apr 12, 2017)

Dracovich said:


> It's not common for a black and tan to have much white on their chest, usually minimal if at all. Black shepherds more often have a white blaze. I have never seen a purebred with white toes.
> 
> I would say no she is not purebred, she also looks very small, how old is she?


it is an old photo she was 6 weeks at that time now she is 9 weeks old


----------



## Stellar (Apr 12, 2017)

Sunsilver said:


> I know a purebred GSD with a white sock, and white toes aren't all that rare, especially in German show lines. Didn't stop the owner from showing and breeding him, either. She just dyed the foot with tea before showing!
> 
> Also, a very well-known American showline had a large white patch on his chest, and passed it on to many ASL dogs:
> Proven Hill's Banker of Altana
> ...


Thank you for your reply,

my only goal from asking if it is purebred or not is that to know if she can be trained as a gsd?
and if she was not a purebred does she still clever like purebred gsd or not? will it behave like a gsd when adult? is it trainable?

thanks


----------



## thegooseman90 (Feb 24, 2017)

What is it you want to do with the dog stellar?


----------



## thegooseman90 (Feb 24, 2017)

Stellar said:


> Thank you for your reply,
> 
> my only goal from asking if it is purebred or not is that to know if she can be trained as a gsd?
> and if she was not a purebred does she still clever like purebred gsd or not? will it behave like a gsd when adult? is it trainable?
> ...


Ah seems we posted at the same time. These questions are very broad. So while there is a standard there can be a great deal of variation from breeder to breeder. So no one can answer those questions except you. You can basically train almost any dog any way you want. So to ask if you can train it as a gsd, purebred or not, sure. Of course you can. Will it excel at the jobs you give it? Depends on the dog and the work. So for instance if you intend to train a dog for protection or schutzund then breeding is a huge factor and maybe the dog won't pan out, which is a possibility in purebred dogs too. On the other hand if you want to train it to sit and shake then no it's not gonna make much of a difference. Health and temperament are other important characteristics, but without knowing the breeder or pedigree no one can offer you any insight there. If you want a pet dog just enjoy her and work on some obedience, regardless if she's pure or not.


----------



## Stellar (Apr 12, 2017)

thegooseman90 said:


> Ah seems we posted at the same time. These questions are very broad. So while there is a standard there can be a great deal of variation from breeder to breeder. So no one can answer those questions except you. You can basically train almost any dog any way you want. So to ask if you can train it as a gsd, purebred or not, sure. Of course you can. Will it excel at the jobs you give it? Depends on the dog and the work. So for instance if you intend to train a dog for protection or schutzund then breeding is a huge factor and maybe the dog won't pan out, which is a possibility in purebred dogs too. On the other hand if you want to train it to sit and shake then no it's not gonna make much of a difference. Health and temperament are other important characteristics, but without knowing the breeder or pedigree no one can offer you any insight there. If you want a pet dog just enjoy her and work on some obedience, regardless if she's pure or not.


thank you so much i will try to contact my friend for the breeding info and post it here, i saw it but it is in german language


----------



## Dotbat215 (Aug 19, 2015)

Stellar said:


> Thank you for your reply,
> 
> my only goal from asking if it is purebred or not is that to know if she can be trained as a gsd?
> and if she was not a purebred does she still clever like purebred gsd or not? will it behave like a gsd when adult? is it trainable?
> ...


My guy is not 100% GSD and is very trainable, loves to work, eager to please, and clever. 

Breed is important, yes, but temperament is important too. There are PB GSDs that are too high strung for the average dog owner or are so intense that they need an experienced handler to make them reach their full potential. So don't let it get in you down that you might have a shepherd mix.

Someone once told me to train the dog that is right in front of me and I think it's great advice. Dogs live in the moment and we could stand to do a little more of that sometimes.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

I posted my reply late at night, so I forgot to add the most important thing - with that much white on her, I very much doubt your girl is purebred. But if you have no plans to breed her, that's not a problem. She can still be a wonderful dog.

As for her acting like a GSD, I have 2 GSDs, one is a show line, the other a working line. They are very different in their temperaments. The show line is calmer, and less distractable, but has a stubborn streak that makes training a challenge sometimes. The working line is young, very energetic, and tends to get distracted by people/other dogs/ cars, etc. so teaching her to focus on me can be a challenge.

As Dotbat said, you need to train the dog in front of you, and not make assumptions about how she's going to act a certain way due to her breeding.


----------



## Stellar (Apr 12, 2017)

Today I noticed a tan color coming in instead of the white hair can you see it in photos ? It looks like brown spots on her white hair. Her back paws are almost brown (tan) is the white hair fading ?


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

Do you mean those three tan spots? Lots of white footed dogs have speckles and is not likely to fill in. She has a lot of "chrome" as we call it in horses. These are pleasing markings in any kind of dog. One thing that might happen, saddle markings might come in, all the pups in my dog's litter were black and tan at first.


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

Here she is at eight weeks


----------

